# rice bran oil



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

I went to the horse expo today and got a few samples of Triple crown rice bran oil, can I use some of it for the dogs?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

why do you want to use it? benefits?


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

it's full of omega 3 and 6


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

My vet felt strongly that fish oil is the best source for omega 3 & 6. He said the vegetarian sources are not as biologically available. He was a big proponent of omega 3 & 6 supplements. Although he sold supplements for those that wanted the convenience, he generally advised people to buy them online or at the local drugstore or pet store, so his info wasn't tied to selling product. 

Note the past tense I've used when referring to 'my vet'. This smart, ethical, dedicated medical professional did the inconceivable & RETIRED! I'm still torn b/w shock & grief! His practice was bought but I don't think the buyers are close to his caliber. (They DO push product sales. Something he NEVER did)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It looks like rice bran might help with high cholesterol somehow, but it is also high in omega-6 fatty acids and very low in omega-3 fatty acids.

http://www.wildhealthfood.com/rice-bran-oil

It sounds though like rice bran oil might be perhaps much like avocado -- monounsaturated? I didn't look too closely.

Bottom line is that there may be some benefits of it, but it certainly isn't an omega-3 supplement.


----------

